# stock exhaust mod done



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

man I like that sound almost better than I do my LRD... I wish STOGI had done the write up & posted it Before I bought my LRD. I'd have most likely done this instead, seeing as how I have mt stock exhaust laying around, I'm liable to end up doing it anyway, eventually. Just for fun.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I think i am gonna use IBBRUINs method:rockn: Free sound quality:rockn: Sounds good by the way


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that sounds real good. best ive heard so far i think.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

sounds sweet. how long did it take you from start to finish?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: :bigok:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

It took about 2 hours the hardest part was getting the plug welds loose


----------



## bustamove (Jun 14, 2009)

can someone post the write up for me.. i wanna do this exhaust mod this weekend.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It is already on here...


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brute_stock_exhaust_mod


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I had mine done as well. I found that it is very difficult to get those little tack welds off as well, until I found this trick: "flush out" that little weld from the exterior of the pipe wall. To me, thats what worked the best, and when you re-weld it.....just weld the hole closed with the stuff in place where its supposed to be and it will be back together like it was. Use a small grinding wheel to get any access off, buff and paint with a high temp paint. I used black. I have posted a video already somewhere on here, just cant remember where yet....


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

has anyone had to re-jet after this mod?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not that I know of.


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

:thinking:has anyone ever done this to another machine? i want to do something like this to my 850 but i dont know what it looks like inside or if it is all welded together instead of just plug welds can anyone help? before i just chop away blindly!?!?!:greddy2:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i did mine about a year ago, an had a lot of hmf,muzzy say they really like the sound of it, an would have probly done the same, if they had known of the mod, i could tell a big difference in preformance also


----------



## INSTITCHEZ (Jan 28, 2011)

I just did this mod to my brute and definetly a lot better! I also found the best way to get those plug welds is from the outside with a small grinder and just replug after. I did mine right on the bike and finished in 2 hours. Great mod guys thanks!!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thinking of doing this on my lil 360... brute sounds badass.. what did u do to it, did u follow the mod instructions o did u gutt everything out of the mufler?


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, that sounds really good. It sounds like my big gun, just less quieter. Good job.:bigok:


----------

